# Il valore aggiunto di tradinet



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...

Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


io imparo....
nella realta ho molta difficolta a confrontarmi con chi la pensa divesramente da me.
invece qui sti imparando a non farlo, ad essere piu flessibile ed essere aperta alle opinioni degli altri.
per esempio ultimamente mi e' capitato di discutere (civilmente) con amici riguardo ad argomenti affini al tradimento.
sono stata calmissima. ho ascoltato preso atto e detto la mia...
ho retto poco. tipo 20 minuti....ma da zero a venti e' tanto no? 

inoltre, leggendo alcune storie qui ho fatto molto piu caso ad alcuni particolari della m,ia relazione. alcuni stanno cambiando, altri li sto apprezzando molto di piu 

direi che per me un voto 8.5 ci sta tutto. quell uno e mezzo e' un po eretteo, un po JB


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?



L'ho fatto anch'io, istintivamente, perchè mi sarebbe dispiaciuto se lo avessero chiuso.

Intanto, nei giorni neri della scoperta del tradimento, mi ha aiutata a distrarmi, mi ha aiutata Tebe, con le sue riflessioni, mi ha interessato leggere le storie di molte altre persone, mi ha fatto piacere discutere con Diletta, molto, con Gian, conoscere Brunetta, e non sono pentita, 40 euro sono una cena, anzi sono un piatto di gamberi al vapore nel mio ristorante preferito in riva al mare, una cena in meno e non ho sprecato soldi, e continuo a rilassarmi qui.

Mi diverte anche leggere JB, mi spiace non sentire più Chedire, e quando qualcuno sparisce e non ci viene a raccontare la fine di una storia, pazienza.

Mi piace discutere con Principessa, che saluto, oggi con particolare affetto.

Mi manca Danielacala.

Sicuramente sto dimenticando qualcuno.

Un abbraccio cara.

p.s. Anche Circe mi piace molto, le auguro di risorgere.

Se si astenessero dagli insulti sarebbe un forum splendido.


----------



## zanna (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


Per quanto mi riguarda è stato il tentare di contribuire ad un qualcosa che il un modo o nell'altro mi ha cullato, coccolato, schiaffeggiato, insultato in un momento rovinante del mio stanco peregrinare ... una sorta di dovere morale nei confronti di me stesso e di tutti quelli che, in un modo o nell'altro, hanno trovato risposte, schiette, sincere a volte financo brutali. Spero un giorno di ripensare a questo periodo in modo meno ossessivo e magari più leggero ... ma fino ad allora continuerò a leggervi e a dare una mano, virtuale ma meglio di niente, a chi leggerò in difficoltà ... l'esperienza vissuta deve pur servire a qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io imparo....
> *nella realta ho molta difficolta a confrontarmi con chi la pensa divesramente da me.*
> invece qui sti imparando a non farlo, ad essere piu flessibile ed essere aperta alle opinioni degli altri.
> per esempio ultimamente mi e' capitato di discutere (civilmente) con amici riguardo ad argomenti affini al tradimento.
> ...


E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


che ce voi fa'....capita...


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


JB, lo sai che io sono rimasta anche per "colpa" tua? 

E tu? Lo so che trovi sempre il pelo nell'uovo , ma stavolta parla dell'uovo...


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: *che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum*, e le persone che lo animano,* nella vostra vita?
> *


Una moglie e un figlio. 
Non era proprio questo il forum, ma uno di quelli che lo ha preceduto.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> JB, lo sai che io sono rimasta anche per "colpa" tua?
> 
> E tu? Lo so che trovi sempre il pelo nell'uovo , ma stavolta parla dell'uovo...


Mah, io ho dato tanto. (...)


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una moglie e un figlio.
> Non era proprio questo il forum, ma uno di quelli che lo ha preceduto.
> 
> Buscopann


Cioè tua moglie scriveva su una vecchia versione di sto forum? Che storia.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè tua moglie scriveva su una vecchia versione di sto forum? Che storia.


Esatto. La prima versione in assoluto credo. Siamo rimasti solo io e Minerva che scrivevamo su quel Forum.
Non aveva nemmeno gli aggiornamenti in tempo reale. C'erano i moderatori che a determinate ore del giorno controllavano tutti i messaggi e poi li pubblicavano, censurando quelli offensivi.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

ho avuto il piacere di conoscere persone molto belle! 
Veramente belle. Sia in privato che per via MP. 
Non tutto va discusso in pubblico. Alcune cose sono delicate. 

Per il resto, anche la pazienza. Ho imparato, che non serve 
sempre averne fino all'infinito ... si può ed è anche un bene, 
scattare e farsi sentire se una cosa non mi sta tanto bene. 

Altre cose ancora ... 

In tutto mi sono allontanata per più mesi tre volte. 
Ritornata perché ... anche se a volte le "fesserie" son troppe,
c'è sempre il contrappeso ... e uno se lo dimentica a volte. 

Ed è stato un bene che sia ritornata ... alcuni lo valgono. 
E persone nuove che approdano pure, come te Lola o Fantastica ... 

Un arricchimento di conoscenze e amicizie, non solo virtuali. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

Il valore aggiunto per me é esserci in un momento in cui rischiavo di mettere a rischio la mia famiglia.
È stata una valvola di sfogo importante.
In seguito l'avere avuta la fortuna di conoscere utenti che sono diventati amici nella vita reale.
Quindi, altro che valore aggiunto


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una moglie e un figlio.
> Non era proprio questo il forum, ma uno di quelli che lo ha preceduto.
> 
> Buscopann


Che bello!


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il valore aggiunto per me é esserci in un momento in cui rischiavo di mettere a rischio la mia famiglia.
> È stata una valvola di sfogo importante.
> In seguito l'avere avuta la fortuna di conoscere *utenti che sono diventati amici nella vita reale*.
> Quindi, altro che valore aggiunto


Sì... sta succedendo anche a me... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, io ho dato tanto. (...)


Questo è fuori di dubbio... :smile:

Sempre il solito modesto, comunque... 

Non sei l'unico, però, almeno per quanto mi riguarda...


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho avuto il piacere di conoscere persone molto belle!
> Veramente belle. Sia in privato che per via MP.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


A questo forum devo la conoscenza dell'amore della mia vita, il primo e l'unico credo. E di un'amica a cui voglio un gran bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> JB, lo sai che io sono rimasta anche per "colpa" tua?
> 
> E tu? Lo so che trovi sempre il pelo nell'uovo , ma stavolta parla dell'uovo...


Guarda tesoro che se a supersimpa scrivi così gli viene l'orticaria :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda tesoro che se a supersimpa scrivi così gli viene l'orticaria :carneval:


E non hai pensato che potrebbe essere un mio modo per "vendicarmi"? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E non hai pensato che potrebbe essere un mio modo per "vendicarmi"? :carneval:


Ah ma allora organizziamoci per fargli venire 2 orticarie :carneval: dunque tornando al tema del 3D, il valore aggiunto e' dato dalla possibilità di interagire con tante persone simultaneamente e poter approfondire quando è possibile e si desidera la conoscenza con alcuni   Vis a vis ... Inoltre ho contribuito perché le persone che si occuperanno della gestione del forum mi garbano :up:


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma allora *organizziamoci per fargli venire 2 orticarie* :carneval: dunque tornando al tema del 3D, il valore aggiunto e' dato dalla possibilità di interagire con tante persone simultaneamente e poter approfondire quando è possibile e si desidera la conoscenza con alcuni   Vis a vis ... Inoltre ho contribuito perché le persone che si occuperanno della gestione del forum mi garbano :up:


Sul neretto ci sto! :carneval:

Sull'interagire con tante persone diverse... ci riflettevo, per me è tutto nuovo... certe volte pensavo "non ce la posso fare", invece ce la sto facendo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul neretto ci sto! :carneval:
> 
> Sull'interagire con tante persone diverse... ci riflettevo, per me è tutto nuovo... certe volte pensavo "non ce la posso fare", invece ce la sto facendo... :mrgreen:


Perché che timori avevi ?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, io ho dato tanto. (...)


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Io ho dato troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il forum per me stesso ha finalmente raggiunto il suo giusto peso 
quando mi hai aperto gli occhi sulle manciate di byte...


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Io ho dato troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il forum per me stesso ha finalmente raggiunto il suo giusto peso
> quando mi hai aperto gli occhi sulle manciate di byte...



Ciao

ma, ma, ma ... il tuo ed il mio di ditino che digitano,
sono più di qualche manciata di byte ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma, ma, ma ... il tuo ed il mio di ditino che digitano,
> sono più di qualche manciata di byte ...
> ...


Beh i miei ditini fanno cose buone quando digitano al piano no?
Credimi per me trovarsi dal vivo è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
E il valore aggiunto caso mai 
anche per me sono le persone che scrivono qui e che frequento nel reale...

Ma noto con enorme piacere che quelle a cui tengo molto si sono prese Giovanni
e hanno lasciato qui il conte.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh i miei ditini fanno cose buone quando digitano al piano no?
> Credimi per me trovarsi dal vivo è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
> E il valore aggiunto caso mai
> anche per me sono le persone che scrivono qui e che frequento nel reale...
> ...



Ciao Conte,

è chiaro, che sono due cose differenti ... 
e se si ricerca il definitivo, beh, l'ultima parola sta alla pelle.
Sia nel bene, che nel male ... 

OK. modo elegante per dire, quelli che non conosco nel reale,
non mi danno e non do nulla ... solo parole, parole, parole ... che volano ... 

L'ultima frase, non la ho capita. Ma è così, ci sei ... e alla Sienne dico,
va bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> è chiaro, che sono due cose differenti ...
> e se si ricerca il definitivo, beh, l'ultima parola sta alla pelle.
> ...


Ma scusa na roba
A me il forum serve anche come filtro no?
Come dire io non posso piacere a tutti.
Ma è anche vero che non tutti piacciono a me.

Mi pare ovvio che si arrivi a conoscersi
solo tra persone in cui la curiosità è reciproca no?

Altrimenti sai cosa rischio?
Bon e va ben ok...
Conosco sto/ o / sta utente
dopo dieci minuti non ho più niente da dire

e ti dico
Bon dei ciao...vo via...

SIenne da un lato sono appassionato alle persone
da un lato mi impegnano troppo

e ho bisogno dei miei equilibri...


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba
> A me il forum serve anche come filtro no?
> Come dire io non posso piacere a tutti.
> Ma è anche vero che non tutti piacciono a me.
> ...



Ciao 

sinceramente? ... Tutti abbiamo bisogno dei nostri equilibri. 
Ed è verissimo ... stanca molto, anche se c'è del bello ... 

Stop. Va bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché che timori avevi ?


Timori è una parola grossa... diciamo semplicemente che ho sempre avuto una certa difficoltà con i gruppi, non ho mai avuto una comitiva o compagnia, neanche da ragazza, troppo diffidente, troppo outsider... i social non mi attirano... frequento un altro forum molto tematico, siamo in pochi, faccio anche parte della redazione, ma ci siamo conosciuti tutti di persona...

Qui è diverso, è eterogeneo, c'è molta varietà umana, gli argomenti hanno una valenza emotiva forte, diciamo che qui sto imparando a interagire, per quello che il mezzo permette, senza pensarci su troppo...

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente? ... Tutti abbiamo bisogno dei nostri equilibri.
> Ed è verissimo ... stanca molto, anche se c'è del bello ...
> ...


Ecco una volta ci davo troppo no?
Adesso a me non stanca nè innervosisce...
Per me è come na prateria dove corro di qui e di lì felice e spensierato no?

Ok va ben lo dico...
Valore aggiunto
Lunaiena :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh i miei ditini fanno cose buone quando digitano al piano no?
> Credimi per me trovarsi dal vivo è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
> E il valore aggiunto caso mai
> anche per me sono le persone che scrivono qui e che frequento nel reale...
> ...


Che sia diverso l'incontrarsi dal vivo o l'incontrarsi su un forum, sono d'accordo...

Ma possono esserci tanti impedimenti a farlo, il quotidiano dilata tempi e distanze, quindi può arricchire lo stesso frequentare le persone anche solo su un forum.

Per quanto mi riguarda, chi incontra Lolapal dal vivo, incontra Lolapal, l'unica differenza è che quando sorrido ho i capelli e la mia faccia non è gialla... al limite arrossisco... 

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che sia diverso l'incontrarsi dal vivo o l'incontrarsi su un forum, sono d'accordo...
> 
> Ma possono esserci tanti impedimenti a farlo, il quotidiano dilata tempi e distanze, quindi può arricchire lo stesso frequentare le persone anche solo su un forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Timori è una parola grossa... diciamo semplicemente che ho sempre avuto una certa difficoltà con i gruppi, non ho mai avuto una comitiva o compagnia, neanche da ragazza, troppo diffidente, troppo outsider... i social non mi attirano... frequento un altro forum molto tematico, siamo in pochi, faccio anche parte della redazione, ma ci siamo conosciuti tutti di persona...
> 
> Qui è diverso, è eterogeneo, c'è molta varietà umana, gli argomenti hanno una valenza emotiva forte, diciamo che qui sto imparando a interagire, per quello che il mezzo permette, senza pensarci su troppo...
> 
> :smile:


Onestamente mi riesce difficile immaginarti senza nessuna compagnia di amici da adolescente, io ho avuto la fortuna di esser la più piccola di età della mia compagnia quindi ero la più coccolata in assoluto, inoltre i miei genitori conoscevano personalmente ogni componente ( circa 20/25 tra ragazzi e ragazze)  e questo favoriva molto la mia libertà personale


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una moglie e un figlio.
> Non era proprio questo il forum, ma uno di quelli che lo ha preceduto.
> 
> Buscopann


Bello . E non sei stato l'unico. Anche una coppia che stava nell'altro forum si è sposata.


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente mi riesce difficile immaginarti senza nessuna compagnia di amici da adolescente, io ho avuto la fortuna di esser la più piccola di età della mia compagnia quindi ero la più coccolata in assoluto, inoltre i miei genitori conoscevano personalmente ogni componente ( circa 20/25 tra ragazzi e ragazze)  e questo favoriva molto la mia libertà personale



Avevo il gruppo in cui cantavo, quattro ragazzotti a cui volevo un gran bene (uno di loro era Marito) e un'amica di scuola. Ero un'adolescente chiusa e introversa (si può dire incazzata? ). C'erano delle volte che mia sorella mi portava con lei... ma erano molto più grandi di me, ero la mascotte... 
Grosse comitive no, non ne ho mai frequentate...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Marzo 2014)

Uhm.

Intanto, sono abitudinaria. Mi affeziono ai posti.

Questo posto in particolare mi piace per la varietà di argomenti trattati.
Mi piace perchè, ogni tanto, qualcuno scrive che discutere qua dentro gli è stato utile.

Mi piace perchè faccio fatica a concentrarmi, ancora, e ogni volta che sento che il mio cervello vuole scappare, gli concedo di venire qua a dare una occhiata veloce. 

Mi piacciono e molto alcune persone. Una, la posso trovare solo e unicamente qui.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

ricordo tutta l'evoluzione del rapporto di busco e tachi e il fatto che oggi siano felici con il loro bimbo è veramente una cosa grandiosa.
peccato che non scriva più lei ,ragazza dolcissima che conquisterebbe tutti quanti


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che sia diverso l'incontrarsi dal vivo o l'incontrarsi su un forum, sono d'accordo...
> 
> Ma possono esserci tanti impedimenti a farlo, il quotidiano dilata tempi e distanze, quindi può arricchire lo stesso frequentare le persone anche solo su un forum.
> 
> ...


La penso come te.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo tutta l'evoluzione del rapporto di busco e tachi e il fatto che oggi siano felici con il loro bimbo è veramente una cosa grandiosa.
> peccato che non scriva più lei ,ragazza dolcissima che conquisterebbe tutti quanti


Vero


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Ma col cambio gestione, n'imbiancata alle pareti ja date?...cribbio...

c'e' pure un puzzo de fumo e de fritto che mi moje me dice sempre da n'do cazzo me ritiro.....

fate qualcosa o me ne vado...eccheccazz'...

so' cliente e vojo er trattamento...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma col cambio gestione, n'imbiancata alle pareti ja date?...cribbio...
> 
> c'e' pure un puzzo de fumo e de fritto che mi moje me dice sempre da n'do cazzo me ritiro.....
> 
> ...


paghi tu 80 eurini che rilevi pure la mia quota?
guarda che poi si maturano gli interessi attivi e ci fai una bella pensioncina


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo tutta l'evoluzione del rapporto di busco e *tachi *e il fatto che oggi siano felici con il loro bimbo è veramente una cosa grandiosa.
> peccato che non scriva più lei ,ragazza dolcissima che conquisterebbe tutti quanti


Tachipirina? Tachicardia?


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tachipirina? Tachicardia?


tachiti al tram


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tachiti al tram


Minni, cos'è per te il valor aggiunto di questo forum, che frequenti nelle sue varie incarnazioni ormai da dieci anni o giù di lì e che ci rimani pure male se ti bannano e poi fanno i forum per i fatti loro e non ti invitano o ti parlano male dietro e tu soffri?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Avevo il gruppo in cui cantavo, quattro ragazzotti a cui volevo un gran bene (uno di loro era Marito) e un'amica di scuola. Ero un'adolescente chiusa e introversa (si può dire incazzata? ). C'erano delle volte che mia sorella mi portava con lei... ma erano molto più grandi di me, ero la mascotte...
> Grosse comitive no, non ne ho mai frequentate...


Cavolo ma non ti divertivi con quelli più grandi? Io da morire


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> paghi tu 80 eurini che rilevi pure la mia quota?
> guarda che poi si maturano gli interessi attivi e ci fai una bella pensioncina


se e mo' mangi...:mrgreen:

qua me devono pacare, altro che cazzi...io je tiro su er forum oseno' e' nu mortorio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, cos'è per te il valor aggiunto di questo forum, che frequenti nelle sue varie incarnazioni ormai da dieci anni o giù di lì e che ci rimani pure male *se ti bannano e poi fanno i forum per i fatti loro e non ti invitano o ti parlano male dietro e tu soffri?*


hai perso un paio di puntate:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai perso un paio di puntate:rotfl:


Si boh, com'era chi lo sa. Comunque: la fai mai la focaccia tu?


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se e mo' mangi...:mrgreen:
> 
> qua me devono pacare, altro che cazzi...io je tiro su er forum oseno' e' nu mortorio...:mrgreen:


allora mandami la tua che me la tengo, in questo momento di scambi di quote qualcosa devo pur portare a casa.
chisonoio: babbo natale?


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si boh, com'era chi lo sa. Comunque: la fai mai la focaccia tu?


no, però la magno volentieri con la cipolla .poi vengo e ti bacioappassionatamente


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

vabé, vado che la cultura chiama:c'è il grande fratello.
l'ultimo chiuda la porta


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora mandami la tua che me la tengo, in questo momento di scambi di quote qualcosa devo pur portare a casa.
> chisonoio: babbo natale?


ma io non ho sottoscritto un chez...e me ne vanto...tze'...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però la magno volentieri con la cipolla .poi vengo e ti bacioappassionatamente


MINEEEEEEEEE'....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, vado che la cultura chiama:c'è il grande fratello.
> l'ultimo chiuda la porta


:rotfl::rotfl:Mi sta cadendo un mito :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però la magno volentieri con la cipolla .poi vengo e ti bacioappassionatamente


...


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Mi sta cadendo un mito :singleeye:



Credo scherzi. Credo. C'e' davvero?  :sonar:


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Io sto guardando Civati a Piazzapulita, bel fio!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sto guardando Civati a Piazzapulita, bel fio!


Ma sei toscana?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credo scherzi. Credo. C'e' davvero?  :sonar:


Il mito era Min ... La caduta che guarda il GF :singleeye:Eh si inizia stasera da piersilvietto :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo ma non ti divertivi con quelli più grandi? Io da morire


Ah quello sì! :mrgreen:
E potevo permettermi di fare la più piccola...


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però la magno volentieri con la cipolla .poi vengo e ti bacioappassionatamente




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*

Io da questo posto ho preso molto più di quello che ho dato.Ho trovato delle splendide amiche,purtroppo la distanza spesso è stata ostativa per una frequentazione di persona.Fortunatamente simy è romana,almeno lei.Questo posto mi ha reso migliore,se aveste letto oscuro/leone tanti anni fa avreste letto un utente molto più intransigente e chiusggi ho capito che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e ogni storia e a se.Ho imparato che posso andare d'accordissimo con traditori,nel rispetto delle differenze di pensiero,non riesco ad andare d'accordo con i coglioni,egoisti,senza codice morale alcuno,proprio non ci riesco.Quando arriverà il momento scriverò un post a Giovanni di ringraziamento,per avermi sopportato e per avere avuto il coraggio di condividere alcune mie  posizioni verso la vecchia gestione.


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io da questo posto ho preso molto più di quello che ho dato.Ho trovato delle splendide amiche,purtroppo la distanza spesso è stata ostativa per una frequentazione di persona.Fortunatamente simy è romana,almeno lei.Questo posto mi ha reso migliore,se aveste letto oscuro/leone tanti anni fa avreste letto un utente molto più intransigente e chiusggi ho capito che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e ogni storia e a se.Ho imparato che posso andare d'accordissimo con traditori,nel rispetto delle differenze di pensiero,non riesco ad andare d'accordo con i coglioni,egoisti,senza codice morale alcuno,proprio non ci riesco.Quando arriverà il momento scriverò un post a Giovanni di ringraziamento,per avermi sopportato e per avere avuto il coraggio di condividere alcune mie  posizioni verso la vecchia gestione.


:kiss:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :kiss:



PIANO COI BACI


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> PIANO COI BACI


:scared:

Totalmente platonico!

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Totalmente platonico!
> 
> :smile:


In privato mi hai scritto altro....:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In privato mi hai scritto altro....:rotfl:



Ma io dico... da te non me l'aspettavo di certo!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io dico... da te non me l'aspettavo di certo!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei troppo timida...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io da questo posto ho preso molto più di quello che ho dato.Ho trovato delle splendide amiche,purtroppo la distanza spesso è stata ostativa per una frequentazione di persona.Fortunatamente simy è romana,almeno lei.Questo posto mi ha reso migliore,se aveste letto oscuro/leone tanti anni fa avreste letto un utente molto più intransigente e chiusggi ho capito che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e ogni storia e a se.Ho imparato che posso andare d'accordissimo con traditori,nel rispetto delle differenze di pensiero,non riesco ad andare d'accordo con i coglioni,egoisti,senza codice morale alcuno,proprio non ci riesco.Quando arriverà il momento scriverò un post a Giovanni di ringraziamento,per avermi sopportato e per avere avuto il coraggio di condividere alcune mie  posizioni verso la vecchia gestione.




Ciao 

grazie per queste righe ... 
bello leggere ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo timida...:rotfl:


Diciamo riservata... 

E poi ti ho quotato con un bacio: ti sembra da timida? 

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io da questo posto ho preso molto più di quello che ho dato.Ho trovato delle splendide amiche,purtroppo la distanza spesso è stata ostativa per una frequentazione di persona.Fortunatamente simy è romana,almeno lei.Questo posto mi ha reso migliore,se aveste letto oscuro/leone tanti anni fa avreste letto un utente molto più intransigente e chiusggi ho capito che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e ogni storia e a se.Ho imparato che posso andare d'accordissimo con traditori,nel rispetto delle differenze di pensiero,non riesco ad andare d'accordo con i coglioni,egoisti,senza codice morale alcuno,proprio non ci riesco.Quando arriverà il momento scriverò un post a *Giovanni* di ringraziamento,per avermi sopportato e per avere avuto il coraggio di condividere alcune mie posizioni verso la vecchia gestione.


Giovanni sarebbe Il Conte?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie per queste righe ...
> bello leggere ...
> ...


Tutto bene?se non ti penso io....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovanni sarebbe Il Conte?


No,admin!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



lolapal ha detto:


> Diciamo riservata...
> 
> E poi ti ho quotato con un bacio: ti sembra da timida?
> 
> :rotfl:


Sei timidina...!


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei timidina...!


Meglio timidina che tiepidina... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Meglio timidina che tiepidina... :mrgreen:


Timidina e algidina.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

sto leggendo :clava:


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Timidina e *algidina*.


 Resto basita! Eppure sorrido un sacco...


Simy ha detto:


> sto leggendo :clava:


Aspetta, Simy è interessante...


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto bene?se non ti penso io....!



Ciao 

si, tutto bene ... sono durina ... 
i colpi li so prendere, ma anche dare ... 


È vero! Hai un cuore grande! 
Te ne accorgi subito ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Resto basita! Eppure sorrido un sacco...
> 
> 
> Aspetta, Simy è interessante...



interessante un par de cojoni


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante un par de cojoni



non hai proprio nessun motivo di preoccuparti... :angeletto:

:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante un par de cojoni


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante un par de cojoni


'Giorno Contessa


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'Giorno Contessa




m'è caduta la corona e non la trovo più


----------



## Principessa (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


E' un luogo libero e abbastanza sincero in cui mi trovo bene, tutto sommato!

Forum come questo non esistono proprio.

Spero che rimarrà esattamente così per molto, molto tempo.
:mrgreen:

Non ho mai avuto un posto nel mondo reale dove mi sentissi davvero a casa. Virtualmente mi piacerebbe averlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovanni sarebbe Il Conte?



Hahahaha pensavi che fosse tipo Norman Bates?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io da questo posto ho preso molto più di quello che ho dato.Ho trovato delle splendide amiche,purtroppo la distanza spesso è stata ostativa per una frequentazione di persona.Fortunatamente simy è romana,almeno lei.Questo posto mi ha reso migliore,se aveste letto oscuro/leone tanti anni fa avreste letto un utente molto più intransigente e chiusggi ho capito che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e ogni storia e a se.Ho imparato che posso andare d'accordissimo con traditori,nel rispetto delle differenze di pensiero,non riesco ad andare d'accordo con i coglioni,egoisti,senza codice morale alcuno,proprio non ci riesco.Quando arriverà il momento scriverò un post a Giovanni di ringraziamento,per avermi sopportato e per avere avuto il coraggio di condividere alcune mie  posizioni verso la vecchia gestione.


Bel post :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> PIANO COI BACI


Ti sei dimenticata di scrivere che la sabbia è finita ? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Quindi?*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bel post :smile:


Quindi bacio sul culo?io aspetto....!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante un par de cojoni


LA SABBIAAAAAA :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi bacio sul culo?io aspetto....!


 ma lo avevo scritto :singleeye:io non bacio il culetto di nessuno  ciao oscuruccio bello :smile:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> LA SABBIAAAAAA :rotfl::carneval:


 è finita da un pezzo


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lo avevo scritto :singleeye:io non bacio il culetto di nessuno  ciao oscuruccio bello :smile:


Un duro colpo....!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un duro colpo....!


Ma abbi pazienza e ipotizzando ( simy nun te preoccupa e' solo per spiegare il mio punto di vista :carneval casomai sarà l'inverso o no ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma abbi pazienza e ipotizzando ( simy nun te preoccupa e' solo per spiegare il mio punto di vista :carneval casomai sarà l'inverso o no ?


Ma guarda che è assai piacevole anche per l'uomo, eh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

*Oscuro*

Oscuro scriverai un post di ringraziamento anche al Conte vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è assai piacevole anche per l'uomo, eh.


Preferisco morderlo allora


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro scriverai un post di ringraziamento anche al Conte vero?


Si,il conte è fondamentale.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma abbi pazienza e ipotizzando ( simy nun te preoccupa e' solo per spiegare il mio punto di vista :carneval casomai sarà l'inverso o no ?


Per me potresti pure fare un eccezione.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me potresti pure fare un eccezione.


Sei piuttosto sicuro di te


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei piuttosto sicuro di te


A 42 anni la vita mi sorprende raramente....Ma se deve diventare un elemento ostativo,tranquilla che posso farlo io a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 42 anni la vita mi sorprende raramente....Ma se deve diventare un elemento ostativo,tranquilla che posso farlo io a te.


Bella risposta :up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella risposta :up:[/QUOT
> Tu vali una mia eccezione.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bella risposta :up:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Woow ...
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche se sei dell'inter,adesso calma jb.....:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no sono dell'idea che ora deve sbollire da solo  Per carità non mi ricordare l'Inter :sbatti:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Avanzi un bacio sul sedere allora....
> ...


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

*mi fate capire una cosa?*

Oscuro a me dice che sono "timidina e algidina" e Simy s'incazza, mentre a Fiammetta promette baci sul culo e Simy che dice? Nulla!

Non è polemica. Solo che io proprio non ci capisco niente de 'ste cose... 

p.s.: poi, può essere anche che Simy ancora non ha letto... quindi dopo si scatenerà l'inferno...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Oscuro a me dice che sono "timidina e algidina" e Simy s'incazza, mentre a Fiammetta promette baci sul culo e Simy che dice? Nulla!
> 
> Non è polemica. Solo che io proprio non ci capisco niente de 'ste cose...
> 
> p.s.: poi, può essere anche che Simy ancora non ha letto... quindi dopo si scatenerà l'inferno...


Primo,simy non è mia moglie.Secondo,sa che fiammetta si ferma alle parole scritte purtroppo...Terzo se vuoi un bel bacio sul culo basta dirmelo.:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Primo,simy non è mia moglie.Secondo,sa che fiammetta si ferma alle parole scritte purtroppo...Terzo se vuoi un bel bacio sul culo basta dirmelo.:rotfl:


Primo: lo so, ma la motosega spaventa sempre un po'.
Secondo: io mi fermo pure prima.
Terzo: glisserei volentieri, grazie lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Primo: lo so, ma la motosega spaventa sempre un po'.
> Secondo: io mi fermo pure prima.
> Terzo: glisserei volentieri, grazie lo stesso.


Peggio per te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio per te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, dipende dai punti di vista... i baci mi piacciono, ma porgo sempre altre parti di me... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oscuro a me dice che sono "timidina e algidina" e Simy s'incazza, mentre a Fiammetta promette baci sul culo e Simy che dice? Nulla!
> 
> Non è polemica. Solo che io proprio non ci capisco niente de 'ste cose...
> 
> p.s.: poi, *può essere anche che Simy *ancora non ha letto... quindi dopo si scatenerà l'inferno...


E' solo andata a prendere la cagnona


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovanni sarebbe Il Conte?


Si mi chiamo Giovanni
e pensa che quella stordita di Persa
era convinta che fossi un clone di admin...

Ma dimmi te
Ed eravamo qui in paese una volta in 4 Giovanni che ci trovavamo sempre

Ora sono l'ultimo superstite di quella compagnia.
Venerdì abbiamo seppellito Bebe detto Woody.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

Non è un valore aggiunto. E' un valore.

Non so esattamente dire quale alchimia si eserciti, ma qui si sta bene. 
Non ci scrive nessuno che non sia decisamente riconoscibile: qui ognuno parla con la sua voce! E quanto mi piace riconoscere le voci.

Forse è che ci sono persone che sono molto consapevoli, di cosa non so, ma sono a modo loro "adulte".

E ci sono persone veramente ricche. Le donne, quasi tutte le donne qui, mi fanno sentire qualcosa, provo vicinanza, e questo mi piace tanto, nella vita reale non è facilmente così. E' come se avessi improvvisamente un sacco di sorelle.

E poi  -o prima - c'è Rabarbaro.


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è un valore aggiunto. E' un valore.
> 
> Non so esattamente dire quale alchimia si eserciti, ma qui si sta bene.
> Non ci scrive nessuno che non sia decisamente riconoscibile: qui ognuno parla con la sua voce! E quanto mi piace riconoscere le voci.
> ...


Molto vero quello che dici, Fantastica.
Però, dai, qualche utente maschietto vale la pena di leggerlo, oltre Rabarbaro inlove s'intende...


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch'io, istintivamente, perchè mi sarebbe dispiaciuto se lo avessero chiuso.
> 
> Intanto, nei giorni neri della scoperta del tradimento, mi ha aiutata a distrarmi, mi ha aiutata Tebe, con le sue riflessioni, mi ha interessato leggere le storie di molte altre persone, mi ha fatto piacere discutere con Diletta, molto, con Gian, conoscere Brunetta, e non sono pentita, 40 euro sono una cena, anzi sono un piatto di gamberi al vapore nel mio ristorante preferito in riva al mare, una cena in meno e non ho sprecato soldi, e continuo a rilassarmi qui.
> 
> ...


Sto qui.Non vi ho dimenticati e come farei? Ho preso solo una pausa perche mi sono accorta che pensare al passato non serviva a niente.Diventavo troppo melodrammatica.Mi sto preparando a una vita nuova con eventuale cambio di città. Si vedrà. La situazione è cambiata ed è arrivato l'equilibrio. ...Vi voglio bene cmq enon spariro più.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Ehh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi chiamo Giovanni
> e pensa che quella stordita di Persa
> era convinta che fossi un clone di admin...
> 
> ...


Come dice il nostro sterminator,stai per finire di farti i cazzi tuoi...giovanni con te è stato fin troppo misericordioso...!Adesso neache tua moglie ti salva più....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


Tatà.......!

Il forum mi ha confermato il tutto. SOLO che il forum non ha scusanti. Un posto dove essere liberi da maschere è primario, non può inventarsi maschere per compiacersi.

E come nelle chat anche nel forum ho incontrato persone davvero speciali.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tatà.......!
> 
> Il forum mi ha confermato il tutto. SOLO che il forum non ha scusanti. Un posto dove essere liberi da maschere è primario, non può inventarsi maschere per compiacersi.
> 
> E come nelle chat anche nel forum ho incontrato persone davvero speciali.



Ciao 

Madonna ... la cantante, che è una femminista doc,
dice, che noi non siamo altro che maschere ... 
e allora, se così è ... su con le maschere!

Anche questo aspetto ha del vero ... 
e se ci pensi è bello se consapevole.

Oggi sono gniocca ... :mrgreen: ... la mia maschera ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Madonna ... la cantante, che è una femminista doc,
> dice, che noi non siamo altro che maschere ...
> ...



Tesoro, pensi che io non abbia le mie maschere? avoglia se le ho, acciderbolina! :mrgreen:

Io descrivo la mia famiglia perfetta ad esempio, ma non lo è. E non deve esserlo, non ci sono famiglie perfette. A volte mi verrebbe da mandare tutti a fanculo, ma tutti tutti compreso il nuovo arrivato che come tutti fa la sua parte, stavolta innocentemente. Ma fa la sua parte il cucciolotto. 
Come mio figlio il grande che a volte prenderei a sberle. Gli racconto quando andavo a scuola e studiavo quasi esclusivamente ascoltando le lezioni perchè i libri mia madre non poteva comprarmeli, e io mi vergognavo a chiederli per farmi le fotocopie, fotocopie? ci volevano anche i soldini per le fotocopie, e lui mi prende cinque in matematica? e mi prende quasi in tutte le materie soltanto quel sei? 

Ma, non siamo in forum della famiglia. vabbè oggi sono proprio nero.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

certo ... ci mancherebbe ... 

ma sui colori della pelle, è già stato discusso in abbondanza. 
Vedi di chiarirti un po' ... solo così ... va di moda ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sto qui.Non vi ho dimenticati e come farei? Ho preso solo una pausa perche mi sono accorta che pensare al passato non serviva a niente.Diventavo troppo melodrammatica.Mi sto preparando a una vita nuova con eventuale cambio di città. Si vedrà. La situazione è cambiata ed è arrivato l'equilibrio. ...Vi voglio bene cmq enon spariro più.


:smile:
In bocca al lupo!
Penso sia normale entrare e uscire, dipende da tanti fattori... l'importante è sapere di poter tornare e che si sarà sempre accolti...

:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tatà.......!
> 
> Il forum mi ha confermato il tutto. SOLO che il forum non ha scusanti. Un posto dove essere liberi da maschere è primario, non può inventarsi maschere per compiacersi.
> 
> E come nelle chat anche nel forum ho incontrato persone davvero speciali.


Ciao Clà! 
Questa cosa delle maschere non la capisco, in generale parlando...
Nel senso che io proprio non ci riesco e invidio un po' chi ha la capacità di crearsi un personaggio, chi riesce a distaccarsi anche dalla propria vita quotidiana. Però non è detto che non ci si immedesimi lo stesso nei casi degli altri. Sarà la mia ingenuità congenita, ma non riesco a concepire che qualcuno non possa avere un minimo di empatia, soprattutto chi sceglie di stare in un forum come questo, portare il proprio contributo con i mezzi che ha, anche filtrando il tutto attraverso sè.

Sì, ci sono persone veramente speciali. Questa "specialità" è soggettiva, ognuno la coglie in modo diverso, perché siamo tutti unici.

E' la mia visuale, questa...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Clà!
> Questa cosa delle maschere non la capisco, in generale parlando...
> Nel senso che io proprio non ci riesco e invidio un po' chi ha la capacità di crearsi un personaggio, chi riesce a distaccarsi anche dalla propria vita quotidiana. Però non è detto che non ci si immedesimi lo stesso nei casi degli altri. Sarà la mia ingenuità congenita, ma non riesco a concepire che qualcuno non possa avere un minimo di empatia, soprattutto chi sceglie di stare in un forum come questo, portare il proprio contributo con i mezzi che ha, anche filtrando il tutto attraverso sè.
> 
> ...



Chissà se scrivendoti in risposta riuscirò a farmi capire, ci provo.

Col tempo alcuni nick del forum sono diventate persone conosciute, chi al telefono chi anche di viso chi..... Pochi eh, pochissimi.
Ma una cosa ho notato sempre, nel confrontarsi con questi ne esce fuori una dinamica che io spesso denuncio qua dentro, e guarda caso siamo d'accordo su tutto o quasi. I discorsi fatti sono stati obiettivi Lolapal e non influenzati da una nuova conoscenza extra al forum, capisci che intendo vero?

E' vero la soggettività la cogliamo diversamente, altrimenti che soggettività sarebbe? 
Ma i discorsi li possiamo far filare come vogliamo Lolapal, quello che viene scritto a parere mio risulta palese.

Sai cosa mi è stato detto da un'amica? Clà non devi prendertela, non devi fare così, guarda che loro, gli altri a parere mio capiscono bene invece, sono intelligenti e sanno, e leggono. 

Do fiducia a questa persona Lolapal, ma il riscontro nel forum assolutamente non lo vedo. Il forum ha delle pieghe che vanno dalla troppa libertà d'invenzione, quasi a voler creare una realtà fantastica o evoluta come se ci trovassimo un secolo avanti rispetto alla nostra realtà. E delle pieghe che non prendono assolutamente nessun spunto che non coinvolga il sesso la dove tanti entrano lamentandosi e scoprendo che il sesso non è fondamentale nè nel tradimento nè in un proseguo dove il problema è altro.  

Troppe volte Lolapal leggo di queste cointraddizioni, le leggo tutti i giorni e tutti i giorni ne leggo una diversa dove la mascherina entrata o che apre un treddì nel tempo, si svela s'inganna e sta scrivendo la solita cazzata per non avere avuto nè il coraggio prima di presentarsi vera nè il coraggio ora di frantumare la mascherina creatasi, è un crescendo di falsità inammissibile.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oscuro a me dice che sono "timidina e algidina" e Simy s'incazza, mentre a Fiammetta promette baci sul culo e Simy che dice? Nulla!
> 
> Non è polemica. Solo che io proprio non ci capisco niente de 'ste cose...
> 
> p.s.: poi, può essere anche che Simy ancora non ha letto... quindi dopo si scatenerà l'inferno...


mi sono appena collegata... sto leggendo... io segno tutto :incazzato:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissà se scrivendoti in risposta riuscirò a farmi capire, ci provo.
> 
> Col tempo alcuni nick del forum sono diventate persone conosciute, chi al telefono chi anche di viso chi..... Pochi eh, pochissimi.
> Ma una cosa ho notato sempre, nel confrontarsi con questi ne esce fuori una dinamica che io spesso denuncio qua dentro, e guarda caso siamo d'accordo su tutto o quasi. I discorsi fatti sono stati obiettivi Lolapal e non influenzati da una nuova conoscenza extra al forum, capisci che intendo vero?
> ...


Sinceramente? Non so se ho capito... :smile:

In generale, le contraddizioni fanno parte della vita e, in un certo senso, anche l'incoerenza, l'eterna lotta tra istinto e razionalità.

Non capisco quello che intendi. Io, personalmente, uso un metro: mi sento bene? Allora va bene. Mi sento a disagio? Allora non va bene e, di solito, me ne torno nella mia soffitta... Ma questa sono io...

E, comunque, ci si evolve in qualche modo. Io non sono quella di un anno fa. E, mi sembra di aver capito, anche tu ti senti cambiato in qualche modo... Ma non è certo per il forum. Potrebbe essere per alcune persone che si è conosciute, ma l'esigenza di "cambiarsi" matura dentro di noi, non fuori.

A essere drastici non si risolve mai nulla...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono appena collegata... sto leggendo... io segno tutto :incazzato:


Simy cara, sei imbattibile! :smile:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Simy cara, sei imbattibile! :smile:



:bacissimo:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Non so se ho capito... :smile:
> 
> In generale, le contraddizioni fanno parte della vita e, in un certo senso, anche l'incoerenza, l'eterna lotta tra istinto e razionalità.
> 
> ...



che tu ci creda o no ero certo che non avresti capito, E  per quanto strano ti possa sembrare, è un complimento.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che tu ci creda o no ero certo che non avresti capito, E  per quanto strano ti possa sembrare, è un complimento.


Sarebbe da prenderti a testate su setto nasale ... testone di un siculo :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sarebbe da prenderti a testate su setto nasale ... testone di un siculo :smile:


Elloso, e hai pure ragione. :smile:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> In bocca al lupo!
> Penso sia normale entrare e uscire, dipende da tanti fattori... l'importante è sapere di poter tornare e che si sarà sempre accolti...
> 
> :abbraccio:


Grazie! Devo dire che quello che mi ha dato il forum e stato libertà e comunicazione che mi mancava da tanto.E poi mi ha aiutata a sdramatizzarre in certe situazioni e farmi tanta tanta compagnia.Certe cose poi e difficile raccontarle anche al tuo miglior amico.E sì le persone speciali le ho conosciute anch'io...! Ognuno a modo suo qui dentro mi ha dato un pezzo dells sua saggezza e mi ha aiutato a smussare alcuni lati del mio carattere


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Elloso, e hai pure ragione. :smile:


Sai che spettacolo ld: e pure col nasetto da pugile :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Grazie! Devo dire che quello che mi ha dato il forum e stato libertà e comunicazione che mi mancava da tanto.E poi mi ha aiutata a sdramatizzarre in certe situazioni e farmi tanta tanta compagnia.Certe cose poi e difficile raccontarle anche al tuo miglior amico.E sì le persone speciali le ho conosciute anch'io...! Ognuno a modo suo qui dentro mi ha dato un pezzo dells sua saggezza e mi ha aiutato a smussare alcuni lati del mio carattere


:canna:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che tu ci creda o no ero certo che non avresti capito, E  per quanto strano ti possa sembrare, è un complimento.


Sì, è strano, ma il complimento lo accetto volentieri lo stesso... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:



:amici:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sai che spettacolo ld: e pure col nasetto da pugile :rofl::rofl::rofl:




:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: 

A forza di mettermi quella faccina ho notato il bastone. uhm...... lo userei ben diversamente quasi quasi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho il naso aristocratico io... mai sembrerebbe quello di un pugile, tzè!


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :canna:


Attento... mi sembrano un po' troppe ultimamente...


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Attento... mi sembrano un po' troppe ultimamente...


SGRUNT ... :bleble: ... ARISGRUNT


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> A forza di mettermi quella faccina ho notato il bastone. uhm...... *lo userei ben diversamente quasi quasi*... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho il naso aristocratico io... mai sembrerebbe quello di un pugile, tzè!


:scared::scared::scared: non famo scherzi eh!?!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared: non famo scherzi eh!?!



Palla al centro e ti offro un pranzo siciliano.


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :canna:


Dici mi servono?:-D


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oscuro a me dice che sono "timidina e algidina" e Simy s'incazza, mentre a Fiammetta promette baci sul culo e Simy che dice? Nulla!Non è polemica. Solo che io proprio non ci capisco niente de 'ste cose... p.s.: poi, può essere anche che Simy ancora non ha letto... quindi dopo si scatenerà l'inferno...


Io mi dichiaro innocente a prescindere... Sono na mammoletta ah ah


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Palla al centro e ti offro un pranzo siciliano.


Gurda che potrei ... no tanto col braccino che tieni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Dici mi servono?:-D


Ecchilosa :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi dichiaro innocente a prescindere... *Sono na mammoletta* ah ah


A chi lo dici...  

:smile:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ecchilosa :rotfl:


Va be' una cosa alla volta:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Va be' una cosa alla volta:carneval:


nun da' rett'...fanno male...

pecche' secondo te sta combinato cosi'?...:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> SGRUNT ... :bleble: ... ARISGRUNT


Reagiscono tutti così quelli che non se ne rendono conto... :carneval:

:smile:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun da' rett'...fanno male...
> 
> pecche' secondo te sta combinato cosi'?...:mrgreen:



Non ti preoccupare Stermy.Cmq preferisco attivita piu sane:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare Stermy.Cmq preferisco attivita piu sane:up::mrgreen:


sempre piu' interessante...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sempre piu' interessante...:rotfl:


E mica stiamo a tosare le pecore qua....:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun da' rett'...fanno male...
> 
> *pecche' secondo te sta combinato cosi'?*...:mrgreen:


:clava::clava::clava:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Reagiscono tutti così quelli che non se ne rendono conto... :carneval:
> 
> :smile:


:im-ok:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> i'm  :lecca:


.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


:no:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :up:


.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


CulFan^


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> CulFan^



:bleble:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ld:


.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> fff:



:unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

*wolf e Ultimo*

Insomma! Questo 3d voleva essere serio!!!

:incazzato:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Insomma! Questo 3d voleva essere serio!!!
> 
> :incazzato:


Ma de che?


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma de che?


Ribadisco... vacci piano... :canna:


Oppure, passala...


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ribadisco... vacci piano... :canna:
> 
> 
> Oppure, passala...


Ops finita ... e ora mi sento :confuso:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ops finita ... e ora mi sento :confuso:


appunto...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

*Wolf*

Mi fai sempre rimproverare. 

Scusalo Lolapal.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai sempre rimproverare.
> 
> Scusalo Lolapal.


Non è vero Lola non scusarmi ... emh ein momenten mesò confuso ... sorry


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è vero Lola non scusarmi ... emh ein momenten mesò confuso ... sorry



Ma vattele a comprare le moment tirchio!


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vattele a comprare le moment tirchio!


le mentos non le moment ... ma perchè da voi avete le moment??


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> le mentos non le moment ... ma perchè da voi avete le moment??



ein momentos ci rifletto. 









( dico, che io sia stupido è risaputo, ma non venirmi dietro stai perdendo la tua credibilità) :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

*wolf e Ultimo*

Siete troppo simpatici per avercela con voi!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

*Grazie*

Lolapal, con me anche quel defi risulta carino


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Siete troppo simpatici per avercela con voi!


:bacio:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lolapal, con me anche quel defi risulta carino


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla:


Ti salvi che devo andare ... ne riparliamo più tardi :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: mica finisce qui!!! ECC


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti salvi che devo andare ... ne riparliamo più tardi :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: mica finisce qui!!! ECC





Maaaamma mia! Adoro il tuo avatar nuovo!


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Maaaamma mia! Adoro il tuo avatar nuovo!



Ciao cara, come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Maaaamma mia! Adoro il tuo avatar nuovo!


figo vero Viggo !!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> figo vero Viggo !!!!


il bietone più patata della Terra di Mezzo...


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara, come stai?



Ciao cara Disi! Stiamo ancora qui.Lui si comporta bene.Ma io ho
deciso di fare le mie scelte e forse mi trasferisco (e si trasferisce ha detto)
in un altra città. Insomma adesso dipende tutto da me.E ne sono contenta.
I bimbi sono felici e sereni....Cosa volere di più dalla vita


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ciao cara Disi! Stiamo ancora qui.Lui si comporta bene.Ma io ho
> deciso di fare le mie scelte e forse mi trasferisco (e si trasferisce ha detto)
> in un altra città. Insomma adesso dipende tutto da me.E ne sono contenta.
> I bimbi sono felici e sereni....Cosa volere di più dalla vita



Un Lucano!

Fai  bene se allontanarti lo senti come un nuovo inizio.

Non sparire. Un grande grandissimo abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il bietone più patata della Terra di Mezzo...


:up: E ci starei proprio volentieri nella terra di mezzo con lui


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il bietone più patata della Terra di Mezzo...


E Arwen l'elfa più infoiata della Terra di Mezzo. Sempre con la lingua in bocca ad Aragorn.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ciao cara Disi! Stiamo ancora qui.Lui si comporta bene.Ma io ho
> deciso di fare le mie scelte e forse mi trasferisco (e si trasferisce ha detto)
> in un altra città. Insomma adesso dipende tutto da me.E ne sono contenta.
> I bimbi sono felici e sereni....Cosa volere di più dalla vita


Se tu sei serena lo sono anche i bimbi  
in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E Arwen l'elfa più infoiata della Terra di Mezzo. Sempre con la lingua in bocca ad Aragorn.


Beata lei


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beata lei



Hahahahahaj!!!!!

io nel LIBRO amavo
Faramir... Ma anche lui l'hanno trasformato in una rapa piü torda della media... Uffi..

non farmi parlare del
film
che non fi isco più... È un bene che il registe e gli sceneggiatori sia o irraggiungibili


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahaj!!!!!
> 
> io nel LIBRO amavo
> Faramir... Ma anche lui l'hanno trasformato in una rapa piü torda della media... Uffi..
> ...


Be ma la trasposizione da romanzo a sceneggiatura e' nel 90% dei casi infelice  A parte il nome della rosa ( forse )


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se tu sei serena lo sono anche i bimbi
> in bocca al lupo per tutto!


Grazie Nausicaa! E no non sparisco più cara Desi..Cmq quando 
vidi Viggo per la prima volta al cinema stavo svenendo e rimasi
allucinata tutta la notte.Che essere sublime!E chissenefregato più
della terra di mezzo!:inlove:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E Arwen l'elfa più infoiata della Terra di Mezzo. Sempre con la lingua in bocca ad Aragorn.


Decisamente un bel pezzo d'Elfa però. E che je voi dì


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Maaaamma mia! Adoro il tuo avatar nuovo!


:cooldue:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Decisamente un bel pezzo d'Elfa però. E che je voi dì
> 
> View attachment 8252


Una mezza idea c'è l'avrei ...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Una mezza idea c'è l'avrei ...


Lo parli bene l'Elfico ?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Decisamente un bel pezzo d'Elfa però. E che je voi dì
> 
> View attachment 8252


bella


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo parli bene l'Elfico ?


Elen síla lumenn omentielvo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Elen síla lumenn omentielvo :mrgreen:



Sè vabbè "una stella brilla sull'ora del nostro incontro", così son capaci tutti


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sè vabbè "una stella brilla sull'ora del nostro incontro", così son capaci tutti


Mára mesta an ni véla tye ento, ya rato nea :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

salis andrevi mistirit ninas bolera


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mára mesta an ni véla tye ento, ya rato nea :mrgreen:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> salis andrevi mistirit ninas bolera



Ok, ok, ho capito l'antifonia :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bella


Ce fai troppa concorrenza pero'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ce fai troppa concorrenza pero'...:mrgreen:


perche?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Marzo 2014)

Kaplah........

Questo non è Elfico. Questo è molto più cazzutissmo


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

simsalabim


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

dedukemen an selenna
kai pleiades
mesai de nuktes
paraderke t'ora
egò de mona kazeudo


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> dedukemen an selenna
> kai pleiades
> mesai de nuktes
> paraderke t'ora
> egò de mona kazeudo


questo un po e' greco e un po te loo sei inventato..


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo un po e' greco e un po te loo sei inventato..



Avrò sbagliato a riportare qualche parola (mi si perdoni, sono anni...), ma non è inventato!

E' tramontata la luna assieme alle Pleiadi
la notte è al mezzo, il tempo scorre
e io giaccio sola

Saffo.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avrò sbagliato a riportare qualche parola (mi si perdoni, sono anni...), ma non è inventato!
> 
> E' tramontata la luna assieme alle Pleiadi
> la notte è al mezzo, il tempo scorre
> ...


ah scusa pensavo fossimo rimasti all elfico....
eh no...se e' greco mi tiro indietro 
e chiedo scusa


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> dedukemen an selenna
> kai pleiades
> mesai de nuktes
> paraderke t'ora
> egò de mona kazeudo


mona kazeudo... che poesia!!! :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah scusa pensavo fossimo rimasti all elfico....
> eh no...se e' greco mi tiro indietro
> e chiedo scusa



Ho approfittato dell'unica lingua che sembrasse semi-incomprensibile a scriverla di cui mi ricordassi mezza frase :mrgreen: (infatti non ricordo nient'altro  )


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *mona kazeudo*... che poesia!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Eccecredo è Saffo mica caxxate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho approfittato dell'unica lingua che sembrasse semi-incomprensibile a scriverla di cui mi ricordassi mezza frase :mrgreen: (infatti non ricordo nient'altro  )


Sei eccelsa! Io del greco ho scordato tutto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono qui su tradi da un po', la maggior parte di voi c'è da molto prima...
> Riflettevo sul fatto di aver partecipato con una quota al passaggio di admin e mi chiedevo perché l'ho fatto senza pensarci poi su tanto. Non che abbia proprio soldi da dar via così a fondo perduto...
> 
> Volevo chiedervi: che valore aggiunto ha portato questo forum, e le persone che lo animano, nella vostra vita?


Beh, per questo forum nutro un affetto particolare soprattutto per il bene che ne ha ricevuto un carissimo amico.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Beh, per questo forum nutro un affetto particolare soprattutto per il bene che ne ha ricevuto un carissimo amico.


Si
Grande quello che dici.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> simsalabim


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Silvan


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei eccelsa! Io del greco ho scordato tutto.



Macchè eccelsa, ricordo solo quello...


----------



## lolapal (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Beh, per questo forum nutro un affetto particolare soprattutto per il bene che ne ha ricevuto un carissimo amico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Beh, per questo forum nutro un affetto particolare soprattutto per il bene che ne ha ricevuto un carissimo amico.



ne sono proprio contenta, salutamelo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*MA*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne sono proprio contenta, salutamelo.


Si parla di daniele?il grande daniele?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Macchè eccelsa, ricordo solo quello...


andra moi ennette, mousa , polùttropon os mala pollà plagse, epèi Trois ...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> andra moi ennette, mousa , polùttropon os mala pollà plagse, epèi Trois ...



Vabbè questo è facile... cantami o diva del pelide achille che infiniti lutti indusse agli achei...

(giusto? sono andata a senso e mi pare quella  )


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> andra moi ennette, mousa , polùttropon os mala pollà plagse, epèi Trois ...



ostia patacca....scurr in romagnol brisa acse'


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè questo è facile... cantami o diva del pelide achille che infiniti lutti indusse agli achei...
> 
> (giusto? sono andata a senso e mi pare quella  )


Narrami o Musa dell'uomo ingegnoso che tanto a lungo errò dopo che distrusse la rocca di Troia.
La versione in greco antico cominciava con Ulisse, ma visto che Achille era più figo e anche omosessuale l'hanno successivamente modificata per renderla più commerciale:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bella


belli entrambi, ma Viggo a quell'età di più. :inlove:


----------

